# ВСД невроз или остеохондроз?



## Алена Axxer (8 Ноя 2017)

Добрый вечер! Мне 47 лет. Женщина) Веду здоровый о/ж. Плавание,эллипс,не пью,не курю (ну оооч редко)). В августе начала заниматься китайской гимнастикой (силовая растяжка мышц с дыханием). С этого дня и началось. Легла спать и начались мышечные подергивания где только можно. Закрываю глаза и как будто падаю и сразу вздрагиваю от дерганья мышцы. При этом сбой ритма сердца. Вызвала скорую. Дали под язык феназепам и я уснула. На след. день все повторилось. Пошла к кардиологу. Экг,эхо, холтер. Экстрасистолы много наджелудочковых,в общ ничего страшного как мне сказал врач. Как только начинаю что то физ делать,даю мышцам нагрузку,начинается все опять по сценарию. Из за этого сильно испугалась,теперь добавилась дрожь в мышцах и спазм. Мышцы всегда в напряжении. Болит спина в грудном отделе. Пошла на массаж,пока ничего не изменилось. Начиталась про бас и склероз,походу только ухудшилось все. Давление всегда 90/60 пульс в спок состоянии 65. Если нервничаю,давление повышается до 160. Мучаюсь уже 3 мес,ничего не меняется. В щитовидке узел,но гормоны норма. Кальцитонин-норма.Мрт надпочечников:гиперплазия ножки левого надпочечника 0.6.Мрт головы:ангиома мозжечка лев ст 11*11 мм. Врач сказал что это как бородавка. Мрт грудного и шейного отдела делала давно. Были протрузии и гемангиомы маленькие. Есть проблема с шейно-плеч отделом,т к. работа за компом по 12 часов 3-4 дня в нед. И еще замечаю связь :если как будто что то заклинило в спине (тянет и болит)- появляется аритмия. Окулист:ангиома сетчатки. Больше сейчас волнует дрожь,спазм и подергивание мышц, иногда с нарушением ритма. Хочу опять встать на тренажер,плавать и не могу((( помогите пожалуйста советом!


----------



## La murr (8 Ноя 2017)

@Алена Axxer, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Алена Axxer (8 Ноя 2017)




----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Ноя 2017)

Свяжитесь с ведущим специалистом Форума по китайским лечебно-оздоровительным практикам и мышечным техникам доктором Рудковским Андреем Иосифовичем (AIR) и договоритесь об очной консультации.


----------



## Ким Юрий (19 Ноя 2017)

Как я вас понимаю сам падал в такую бездну , и страшно становилось


----------



## Алена Axxer (19 Ноя 2017)

@Ким Юрий, а как выбрались?


----------



## Ким Юрий (19 Ноя 2017)

Мне помог психотерапевт , здоровый образ жизни , правильное питание , и боевой настрой на выздоровление а так же смена места жительства  , новая работа , меньше стрессов .не так давно сам просыпался от того что как будто падал в бездну и боялся уснуть.  Как закрываешь глаза так сразу страшно было , я думаю это все тревожное расстройство , на этом фоне возникают панические атаки , отсюда и тахикардия и поднятие  артериального давления.


----------



## Алена Axxer (19 Ноя 2017)

Меня,если честно,больше напрягает сердечный ритм. Толчки сильные и после этого как прилив жара,но без пота. После этого тахикардия. Не понимаю,это па или прилив от климакса,но они с потом всегда. Вот это пугает больше всего. Перемены мне в ближайшее время не светят,поэтому надо как то выбираться из этого кошмара. Врачи назначаю ады и нейролептики,пока боюсь их пить почему то

Дрожь вроде меньше стала,а вот дерги и все остальные прелести остались на месте(


----------



## горошек (19 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> но они с потом всегда. Вот это пугает больше всего.


Ой, сама пока через это не прошла, но других видела. Да, у всех с потом при климаксе. А вы разве не наблюдали таких дам? Конечно, многие ваши проблемы сейчас могут быть обусловлены этим состоянием.


----------



## Алена Axxer (19 Ноя 2017)

@горошек, так в том то и дело,что пота нет! Все как прилив,но нет пота и переносится это тяжелее(

Не понимаю что это па или прилив без пота(


----------



## горошек (19 Ноя 2017)

Ну, у всех по-разному всё. Я вот вообще потею редко. Вот сейчас приболела. Температура была 38 на работе, в помещении жара, а я на себя свитера 2 и тёплые колготки напялила. Пришла коллега, я её за руку взяла, а руки у меня ледяные. Ну, знобит при температуре это понятно, но всё равно, человек на ощупь горячий. А я последнее время при повышенной температуре могу продукты на себе охлаждать  Вот и как так?


----------



## Алена Axxer (19 Ноя 2017)

Терморегуляция если б хоть понимать ,что происходит,было б наверное легче.а так не знаешь что делать,то ли позвоночник лечить,то ли нервы.


----------



## горошек (19 Ноя 2017)

А что мешает заняться и тем и другим?


----------



## Алена Axxer (19 Ноя 2017)

Вопрос как??начинаю заниматься на тренажерах-дергалки сильнее) сходила к психу-рота таблеток. Я серьезный астматик и таблеток новых боюсь как огня(


----------



## горошек (19 Ноя 2017)

@Алена Axxer, ну, я не врач, и, во славу Господа, не астматик. Не, знаю, можно ли астматикам травки всякие, типа пиона, пустырника, валерьянки. От нервов перепробовано многое. Тут тоже всё индивидуально. И врачи не всегда попадают. Фенибут многим нравится. Меня он на ту пору тоже расслабил, но ходила и плакала от него. Грандаксин самый лёгкий, но для достижения эффекта пить долго надо. Атаракс тоже безопасен. Фенозепам хорош всем, кроме того, что привыкание может вызвать. Я его пила сначала недолго, а потом не часто. Всё нормально было.


----------



## Алена Axxer (19 Ноя 2017)

Ноотропы фенибут и иже с ними нельзя,они вызывают у меня па. Феназепамом все пугают со страшной силой(атаракс пью на ночь,днем не возможно т.к. от него спать хочется сильно. Сейчас модно ады и нейролептики с кучами побочек,но от 1 тр,поэтому все выписывают только их


----------



## горошек (19 Ноя 2017)

Да, я знаю. Но уже высказывалась по поводу того, что не понимаю поголовного назначения АД в противовес транкам. Но, может врачам и виднее. Попробуйте, если переносите, настоечки всякие.


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Ноя 2017)

Я атаракс пил  и тритико ад


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

И мне невролог назначила грандаксин) Я его пила два раза по пол таблетки и оба раза становилась сама не своя, состояние: сначала все пофиг, ты будто тормозишь ,потом агрессия и желание убивать)) Все мы индивидуальны, но я пить его сразу перестала и все это сразу прошло) Ну и я еще понимала, что АД не решат главную мою проблему, поэтому занялась именно причиной всд, плюс пила пустырник (заваривать как чай пакетики), мне он нравится и помогает, так же курсами витамин В внуримышечно тоже хорошо идет) Потом пошла на прием ,еще оставались остаточные явления головокружения  и мне назначили фенибут, я спросила - это ад, мне ответили, что да, я пить его опять не стала и потом все прошло само собой. Ну не люблю я состояния после Ад, чет не то


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

По рецепту врача только пробуйте, не слушайте здесь что кому помогло, это не есть хорошо без рецепта покупать такое лекарство


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Единственное, после чего мне стало гуд - это цитофлавин (хотя по началу от него ощущения интересные) и пикамелон, но все это по рецепту было, врач сразу предупредила, что может не пойти лекарство. Но раз я ходила и жаловалась на голову. то и назначали) стало хорошо после 3 дней приема, хотя если честно я уже на тот момент смирилась с симптомами и мне стало все равно уже  и на ПА и на все вообще и в тот момент это прошло стоило просто разочарвоаться в лекарствах и врачах и понять, что я просто такая "больная скотина")) А вам спину нужно безусловно поддреживать и укрпелять) и нервы тоже) А если это Вы ссылаетесь на климакс, то гинеколог-эндокринолог можт сможет помочь решить эту проблему. А так у меня тоже были в сердце аритмия и тахикардия и приливы и отливы) При ПА давление еще повышается сразу и ПА она же не просто так возникает, сначал идет напряжение и ты себя как бы пугаешь и пугаешься симптомов, если их не пугаться, то ПА проходит, потому что ПА - это реакция организма на страх, в основном за свое здоровье. Но возникает она поначалу как кажется без видимых причин.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

есть знакомая лет 45 ,она сходила к психиатру (именно к психиатру) их учат лечить таблетками, от они таблетки и выписывают. Это норма, вот она уже 2 года пьет таблетки и все боится своих ПА и из-за этого никуда не ездит в отпуск сидит дома(( А есть психотерапевты, они могут и АД назначить и покопаться в Вашем внутреннем мире как бы))) мне кажется, что они эффективней, чем психиатры, для обычных людей.


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Ноя 2017)

Я лечился методом гипноза очень помогает


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Я не лечилась, гипноз как многие уже считают, наоборот не помогает) но раз вам помогло, то и хорошо) Я скорее применила когнитивную терапию ,у Красикова пересмотрела все видео с сезонов, дошло, помогло)))


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Ноя 2017)

Ну я в комплексе лечился , медикаментозно тоже , многих  всяких курсов


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

@Ким Юрий, а что конкретно помогло?


----------



## горошек (20 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> И мне невролог назначила грандаксин) Я его пила два раза по пол таблетки и оба раза становилась сама не своя, состояние: сначала все пофиг, ты будто тормозишь ,потом агрессия и желание убивать)) ...


Ну, это довольно редкая на него реакция. Я перечитала кучу отзывов про лечение разными препаратами, у грандаксина побочки самые минимальные. Большинство просто не чувствует его начального действия вообще. 4 человека пили из моего реального окружения. При чём одна такая, у которой от всего старнные реакции случаются. Грандаксин в минимальной дозе подошёл даже ей. Но, всё бывает, не спорю.


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Единственное, после чего мне стало гуд - это цитофлавин (хотя по началу от него ощущения интересные) и пикамелон,


Вот, вот, забыла, я от пикамелона отже увидела положительный эффект. У нас без рецепта его спокойно дают.


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

Пикамелон-это тоже ноотроп,мне их нельзя,они вызывают у меня па. Я всегда думала,что глицин это вообще мел. Мне знакомая его посоветовала по 3 т/3 рд. Хорошо,что выпила 1. Через 30 мин у меня была таха 150уд. Я сначала не поняла от чего. Повторила глицин на след день-тоже самое. Так что глицин вполне работающий препарат. Не проверила бы на себе,никогда бы не поверила!

Видимо,когда нервная система в стадии возбуждения-ноотропы нельзя!они еще больше стимулируют ее


----------



## горошек (20 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Пикамелон-это тоже ноотроп,мне их нельзя,они вызывают у меня па. Я всегда думала,что глицин это вообще мел. Мне знакомая его посоветовала по 3 т/3 рд. Хорошо,что выпила 1. Через 30 мин у меня была таха 150уд. Я сначала не поняла от чего. Повторила глицин на след день-тоже самое. Так что глицин вполне работающий препарат. Не проверила бы на себе,никогда бы не поверила!


Ну, не знаю, но он какой-то другой ноотроп. У меня стадия возбуждения была такая, что чай пить не могла, начинался мандраж. А от пикамелона хорошо было. Он убрал что-то именно похожее на приливы в голову. Но вы тоже человек с атипичными реакциями на лекарства похоже.


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну, не знаю, но он какой-то другой ноотроп. У меня стадия возбуждения была такая, что чай пить не могла, начинался мандраж. А от пикамелона хорошо было. Он убрал что-то именно похожее на приливы в голову. Но вы тоже человек с атипичными реакциями на лекарства похоже.


А па были,страх?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Ну я в комлексе лечился , медикаментозно тоже , многих  всяких курсов


проблему из-за чего все началось-то поняли?)


Алена Axxer написал(а):


> А па были,страх?


па и страх не от таблеток, а от того,что вы себя пугаете, в па не тничего страшного, пусть она будет) а лишних таблеток при астме и правда лучше не пить) глицин он понижает давление на 5-10 единиц, если у вас и так оно низкое, то вот сердце и начинает стучать)) чтобы стабилизировать его, имхо))


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (20 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Врачи назначаю ады и нейролептики,


Какой диагноз ставят врачи и какие лекарства прописывают?


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Ноя 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну, не знаю, но он какой-то другой ноотроп. У меня стадия возбуждения была такая, что чай пить не могла, начинался мандраж. А от пикамелона хорошо было. Он убрал что-то именно похожее на приливы в голову. Но вы тоже человек с атипичными реакциями на лекарства похоже.


А чай вообще нельзя пить при тревожных состояниях  так как все стимуляторы поднимают уровень адреналина отсюда  и причинно следственная связь


Алена Axxer написал(а):


> А что конкретно помогло?


Помогло все в комплексе, ну у меня были повторные панические атаки и ухудшение состояния,  на данный момент я себя чувствую  не на все 100 процентов  но по сравнению с тем что было  это цветочки


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Какой диагноз ставят врачи и какие лекарства прописывают?


Псих не сказала)назначила золофт и тералиджен. Сначала тералиджен, потом если не уйдет все,то еще золофт. От тералиджена ужасное состояние,больше не рискну его принимать. Сейчас пью на ночь атаракс по 1/2, дрожь уходит,дерги тоже,но осталась слабость и какая то внутренняя тревога.


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> псих не сказала)назначила золофт и тералиджен. Сначала тералиджен, потом если не уйдет все,то еще золофт. От тералиджена ужасное состояние,больше не рискну его принимать. Сейчас пью на ночь атаракс по 1/2, дрожь уходит,дерги тоже,но осталась слабость и какая то внутренняя тревога.


Невролог назначила селектру. Сказала,что всд+тр


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Помогло все в комплексе, ну у меня были повторные панические атаки и ухудшение состояния,  на данный момент я себя чувствую  не на все 100 процентов  но по сравнению с тем что было  это цветочки


У меня года 4 назад было кошмарное состояние. Что только ни пила и не делала,скорая на скорой,не могла понять,что со мной происходит (начало климакса и гормон перестройки). Па такие,что жить не хотелось. На работу муж возил,не могла за рулем. На работе случился аврал,работала почти без вых с 9 до 23. Все прошло как будто тумблер выключили. Видимо,отвлеклась,некогда было слушать свое состояние. Получается,что почти 1 днем! А теперь так не выходит(( видимо,организму нужна встряска) я человек импульсивный,даже очень. Получается,что стрессы копятся,а когда ты расслабишься-удар ниже пояса


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

Самое ужасное,что никто в окружении не понимает что со мной. Прикольно слышать:возьми себя в руки)))вопрос как?? Невролог сказала,что все эти дерги и дрожь-это работа мозга. Но как с жтим справляться без лекарств никто не говорит,только выписывают таблы разные и все. А я и так столько лекарств от астмы и аллергии употребляю,что уже просто боюсь((


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> есть знакомая лет 45 ,она сходила к психиатру (именно к психиатру) их учат лечить таблетками, от они таблетки и выписывают. Это норма, вот она уже 2 года пьет таблетки и все боится своих ПА и из-за этого никуда не ездит в отпуск сидит дома(( А есть психотерапевты, они могут и АД назначить и покопаться в Вашем внутреннем мире как бы))) мне кажется, что они эффективней, чем психиатры, для обычных людей.


Вот и сходила к психотерапевту. Результат:таблетки и все


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Ноя 2017)

Как я вас понимаю я сам через все это прошел и мышечные подергивания, и страх , и волнение, все было  что говорить


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Вот и сходила к психотерапевту. Результат:таблетки и все


У вас должен быть настрой еще на излечение  и это все не один месяц лечится


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

Так вот и прикол в том,что я не понимаю иногда что это. Когда стандарт па это страх и пошло дальше. А у меня все идет как обычный прилив,но он без пота вообще и переносится тяжелее,сердце кувыркаться начинает безумно как удары в груди. И вот так через раз. То обычный прилив,то непонятка что( гинеколог сказала,что вся вегетатика нарушена и назначила фитоэстрагены,т.к. Згт мне нельзя. Эти дерги мышц,такие непонятные приливы и дрожь у меня впервые. Поэтому и переживаю что это,откуда и как бороться. До этого невролог вообще развела руками,сказала что не знает что с этим делать и назначила на авось детралекс))))


Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Как я вас понимаю я сам через все это прошел и мышечные подергивания, и страх , и волнение, все было  что говорить


У вас тоже были эти (мне невролог назвала их крампи) дерги?
Они в итоге прошли??вы можете например сейчас пойти в зал заниматься?


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> У вас тоже были эти (мне невролог назвала их крампи) дерги?


А я не парился по поводу дерганий , у меня другая проблема я все время боялся тахикардии и мерял по 100 раз давление


Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Они в итоге прошли??вы можете например сейчас пойти в зал заниматься?


А я и занимался до болезни и в зале  после жима стало плохо


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> А я не парился по поводу дерганий , у меня другая проблема я все время боялся тахикардии и мерял по 100 раз давление


Так они сейчас не беспокоят или все таки остались?


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Ноя 2017)

Сейчас начинаю только после перерыва и сразу начал прислушиваться к себе мнительность повышенна


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> А я и занимался до болезни и в зале  после жима стало плохо


И у меня после силовой гимнастики(


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Так они сейчас не беспокоят или все таки остались?


Не беспокоят


Алена Axxer написал(а):


> И у меня после силовой гимнастикт(


Да что только я не проверял  , ну вот грудной  отдел только и поясничный не проверял  а раньше были боли сильные в грудине на спине


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Не беспокоят


Значит есть надежда,что они пройдут. Ура!а то я совсем отчаялась,что больше не смогу заниматься на тренажерах,а мне это важно) хочу найти толькового психа,чтоб не таблетками лечил,а всякими методиками


Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Да что только я не проверял  , ну вот грудной  отдел только и поясничный не проверял  а раньше были боли сильные в грудине на спине


И у меня после этой гимнастики боли были в грудном отделе,как будто что то зажало. Я и на массаж хожу и плавать начала,а боль все равно есть до сих пор. Но невролог сказала,что все мож быть наоьорот. Что боли в позвоночнике это результат нарушений нервной системы


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> И у меня после этой гимнастики боли были в грудном отделе,как будто что то зажало. Я и на массаж хожу и плавать начала,а боль все равно есть до сих пор. Но невролог сказала,что все мож быть наоьорот. Что боли в позвоночнике это результат нарушений нервной системы


Я тоже ходил  на массажы после которых мне только хуже становилось , как мне потом врач сказал  не нужно лишний раз   нервную систему , никаких спортзалов пока и плаваний так как это все тоже стресс  и встряска для организма а вам  нужен покой . Поверьте как начнете успокаиватся и не думать весь день и каждую минуту о своих  болячках так начнет проходить


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> А я не парился по поводу дерганий , у меня другая проблема я все время боялся тахикардии и мерял по 100 раз давление


У меня наоборот скачет,то пульс 55 то 150) я уже знаю,что если руки и ноги теплые и нет озноба,то пульс шкалит,если наоборот,то и темпа 34.8 и пульс 55) непонятно от чего зависит


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Ноя 2017)

Я сам раньше скептически относился к психотропным препаратам  а тем более  терапии  гипноза но на себе проверено помогает


Алена Axxer написал(а):


> У меня наоборот скачет,то пульс 55 то 150) я уже знаю,что если руки и ноги теплые и нет озноба,то пульс шкалит,если наоборот,то и темпа 34.8 и пульс 55) непонятно от чего зависит


У меня тоже температура падала  до 35 я был в панике  тогда


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

Массаж может,а вот после бассейна у меня сердцебиение наоборот выравнивается и дерг почти нет.и невролог разрешила бассейн.


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> У меня наоборот скачет,то пульс 55 то 150) я уже знаю,что если руки и ноги теплые и нет озноба,то пульс шкалит,если наоборот,то и темпа 34.8 и пульс 55) непонятно от чего зависит


Так при неврозе и бывает


Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Массаж может,а вот после бассейна у меня сердцебиение наоборот выравнивается и дерг почти нет.и невролог разрешила бас.


Если только на спине  плавать нужно


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

Я так поняла,что при стрессах мышцы и сосуды спазмируются,поэтому и возникает всд. Отсюда нарушение кровообращения со всеми вытекающими.


Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Если только на спине  плавать нужно


И брассом она мне рекомендовала.кролем нельзя.


Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Так при неврозе и бывает


Значит,что мы физнагрузками все только усугубили(а я всегда думала,что спорт это панацея от всегоcool: у меня напарница не париться вообще-выпивает,курит,что такое спорт не знает и здорова,и не знает что такое па. Парадокс блин


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Ноя 2017)

Все надо в меру я рвал себя на  тренировках  почти падал в обморок нюхал нашатырь  и снова качался перегружал нервную систему  я не  фитнессом занимался


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (20 Ноя 2017)

@Алена Axxer, если есть спазмы и дёргания, то попробуйте такое лекарство как сирдалуд. Хорошо успокаивает и расслабляет. Если где-то боли, то попробуйте делать расслабляющий массаж. Хорошо бы заняться медитацией и релаксацией под соответствующую музыку.


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

А где можно найти релакс и медитацию,я никогда с этим не сталкивалась,в инете много всего,не знаю что выбрать


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (20 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> А где можно найти релакс и медитацию,я никогда с этим не сталкивалась,в инете много всего,не знаю что выбрать


Лучше искать поиском по ключевым словам в ютубе. К сожалению у меня ссылки не сохранились.


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Лучше искать поиском по ключевым словам в ютубе. К сожалению у меня ссылки не сохранились.


Спасибо,поищу)


----------



## горошек (20 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Массаж может,а вот после бассейна у меня сердцебиение наоборот выравнивается и дерг почти нет.и невролог разрешила бас.


Я думаю, это потому, что вода расслабляет. У меня ПА не было. Была жуткая слабость и мандраж. И да, все суставно-позвоночные проблемы обострялись в это время. Началось всё после достаточно длительного психического и физического напряжения на работе. Не знаю как, но н с тооже участвует в движениях. И в период обострения её заболеваний ей нужен и физический покой в том числа. С ПА нужно договариваться. ВСД всё таки химии требует. Почитайте для начала в инете книгу Павла Федоренко...не помню точно название уже, но что-то там "ВСД..." Найдёте, если что. Вам будут потом ещё бесплатные рассылки, а потом приглашение на платные вебинары. Это уж ваше дело. Вы обязательно должны научиться расслабляться. Расслабление- главное лечение, с помощью химии, мыслей, поведения.


----------



## Sana. (20 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> А где можно найти релакс и медитацию,я никогда с этим не сталкивалась,в инете много всего,не знаю что выбрать


поищите записи йога нидры - это йога психического сна. Хороший инструмент для расслабления - и ментального и физического. На ютюбе много записей, выбере ту, что Вам по душе.


----------



## Алена Axxer (20 Ноя 2017)

@горошек, а как Вы справились со слабостью и дрожью (мандраж)? Что помогло?


Sana. написал(а):


> поищите записи йога нидры - это йога психического сна. Хороший инструмент для расслабления - и ментального и физического. На ютюбе много записей, выбере ту, что Вам по душе.


Спасибо,сейчас поищу)


----------



## Ким Юрий (21 Ноя 2017)

Транки дают временный эффект


----------



## Алена Axxer (21 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Транки дают временный эффект


ЭтотВы об атараксе? Или о феназепаме?


----------



## Ким Юрий (21 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> ЭтотВы об атараксе? Или о феназепаме?


Обо всех транквилизаторах
Я пил атаракс утром и днем по половинке  а на ночь целую  . Три месяца пил и ад пил тоже где  то месяца  3-4  это мало говорят


----------



## Алена Axxer (21 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Обо всех транквилизаторах


Я знаю,что они притупляют проблему,но мне нужно ходить на работу,делать домашние дела и тд. Вот например:я 2 дня ходила на массаж и в бас,все было ок. Сегодня ни с чего появился страх,тошнота,опять дрожь и слабость. Выпила 1/2 атаракса,легла и опять эти дерги,не могу уснуть.что за фигня?2 дня было все более менее. Что спровоцировало?? Не понимаю.....

У меня знакомая месяц была на селектре 1/4 +коктейль корвалол+валерьянка+пустырник. Отпустило и она бросила. И не вспоминает уже 2 года. Видимо,у всех по разному


----------



## Ким Юрий (21 Ноя 2017)

Надо пить курсами.
По назначению врача.


----------



## Алена Axxer (21 Ноя 2017)

Так ей врач так назначил.как отпустит,так бросать) она так и сделала. И доза 1/4 без повышения!
А вот коктейль она еще где то 6 мес пила на ночь,чтоб сон ноомализовать. После стресса не могла 5 мес спать изза постоянного страха


----------



## Ким Юрий (21 Ноя 2017)

Ясно


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (21 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> А вот коктейль она еще где то 6 мес пила на ночь,чтоб сон ноомализовать. После стресса не могла 5 мес спать изза постоянного страха


Да Божеж ты мой, не в ыодна такая, не знаю с климаксом связано это или нет, но у меня было все тоже самое, а мне еще 26, поди уж не климакс. хотя, кто жеж знает) Не помогут Вам ни неврологи здесь, ни таблеточки, придется взять в кулак свою волю и работат ьначать, а это ух как не просто, ведь проще спихнуть все в таблеточку и выпить ее. Ну нет таблеток от всд, АД и транки не решат вашу проблему, если у вас есть силы бороться и вам не поставили диаг



 с какой-либо патологией (а его видимо не поставили) то я Вам предлагаю посмотреть это видео и вообще изучить канал в Ютубе "Неврозы мегаполиса" На счет сна - прогулки перед сном в помощь, больше бывать на воздухе) и спат ьс выключенным светом, так как мелатонин вырабатывается только в темноте)


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (21 Ноя 2017)




----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (21 Ноя 2017)

еще раз говорю ,что  я не врач, но я бы хотела, чтобы вы поработали с этим каналом и посмотрели постепенно все видео! Судя по тому, к какому психотерапевту вы попали, раз он выписал вам лишь таблетки и не рассказал о причинах всд, то он мягко говоря не очень) В свое время меня тупо отправляли к спихиатору, когда я пришла со своими паническими атаками, невролог назначала мне антидепрессанты, которые я не пила, начала копать в интернете и нашла этот сайт и тут я просто офигела) ну а потом пошла большая работа и разбор проблем и ситуаций, я бы сама не догадалась никогда, что паническую атаку надо не бояться, а вызывать ее специально) и как только ты ее перестаешь бояться, то она сразу пропадает. Нет таблеток от атак, ну нееет, вы можете себе вколоть только галаперидол и выпить феназипам ,после которого сядите и слюна потечет из ротика и вам будет на всех начихать и на панику тоже, а так таблеток нет! Как перестанете себя пугать и начнете разбираться с своим неврозом так многое поймете и начнете двигаться в верном направлении. ПА уйдут, но образ мышления придется менять ,т.к вы потом поймете, что проблема нее в ПА была. С гормонами это связано, я считаю) т.к. меня саму иногда бесинка накрывает перед этими днями, но я уже знаю, что это гормоны и успокаиваюсь) Желаю вам здоровья и не ленитесь, у нег овсе видео почти по 2 часа, многим невротикам лень сомтреть их, они же ищут таблеточку, чтобы за 5 минут помогло, но таких просто нет!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (21 Ноя 2017)

И не надо никакими курсами пить антидепрессанты, если вы сами в состоянии помочь себе, а вот со спиной и с женскими проблемами работать надо) но это уже с врачами, а тупо на форуме спрашивать, какие таблеточки попить, чтобы страх прошел...щас насоветуют, потом печень лечить придется, а проблема не уйдет(((


----------



## Алена Axxer (21 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Да Божеж ты мой, не в ыодна такая, не знаю с климаксом связано это или нет, но у меня было все тоже самое, а мне еще 26, поди уж не климакс. хотя, кто жеж знает) Не помогут Вам ни неврологи здесь, ни таблеточки, придется взять в кулак свою волю и работат ьначать, а это ух как не просто, ведь проще спихнуть все в таблеточку и выпить ее. Ну нет таблеток от всд, АД и транки не решат вашу проблему, если у вас есть силы бороться и вам не поставили диаг
> 
> 
> 
> с какой-либо патологией (а его видимо не поставили) то я Вам предлагаю посмотреть это видео и вообще изучить канал в Ютубе "Неврозы мегаполиса" На счет сна - прогулки перед сном в помощь, больше бывать на воздухе) и спат ьс выключенным светом, так как мелатонин вырабатывается только в темноте)


С па и неврозом начну работать,а вот что делать с дергами???ч всю ночь сегодня не спала изза них


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (21 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> У вас тоже были эти (мне невролог назвала их крампи) дерги?


были и сейчас есть, когда эмоции бывают )либо плохие либо хорошие, бывает, что сутки одна мышца дергается, не вникаю, пусть дергается, если хочет. Ванна с морской солью мне помогает, чтобы не накапливать напряжение) там расслабился, потом еще контрастный душ и  шикарно!) У меня даже пальчики безымянные дергались месяц) от дергалок помог комбилепен (витамины В) внутримышечно (по рецепту опять же).


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (21 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> С па и неврозом начну работать,а вот что делать с дергами???ч всю ночь сегодня не спала изза них


невролог что-то назначил вам от них? Дерги такие сильные, что прям не в моготу? дерги пройдут как начнете работать с неврозом, у меня дергало месяцев 5 и щас иногда, когда понервничаю, но не сильно. Ну дергается мышца ,ну и что?)) не больно же?)


----------



## Алена Axxer (21 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> невролог что-то назначил вам от них? Дерги такие сильные, что прям не в моготу? дерги пройдут как начнете работать с неврозом, у меня дергало месяцев 5 и щас иногда, когда понервничаю, но не сильно. Ну дергается мышца ,ну и что?)) не больно же?)


Не больно,но уснуть не дает.то нога,то рука,то голова.сегодня всю ночь не спала ничего кроме селектры


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (21 Ноя 2017)

Дополнительно к тем лекарствам, что вам посоветовали, могу посоветовать карбамазепин. Специально против дёрганий. Но это рецептурный препарат. Нужно, чтобы назначил его вам врач. Но при диагнозе ПА его вам не назначат. Но у вас не ПА. У вас "мышечно-тонический синдром". Но этот диагноз вам не поставят, поскольку 1) нет на него специальных анализов, 2) если поставишь такой диагноз, так его лечить же надо. Поэтому одна надежда на время и что само постепенно пройдёт.


----------



## Алена Axxer (21 Ноя 2017)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Дополнительно к тем лекарствам, что вам посоветовали, могу посоветовать карбамазепин. Специально против дёрганий. Но это рецептурный препарат. Нужно, чтобы назначил его вам врач. Но при диагнозе ПА его вам не назначат. Но у вас не ПА. У вас "мышечно-тонический синдром". Но этот диагноз вам не поставят, поскольку 1) нет на него специальных анализов, 2) если поставишь такой диагноз, так его лечить же надо. Поэтому одна надежда на время и что само постепенно пройдёт.


Обнадеживающая перспектива у меня есть невролог,спрошу у нее.хотя она сказала,что это крампи и что на селектре все скоренько пройдет)хотя по описанию на крампи не похоже. А лечится это я так понимаю долго?


----------



## горошек (21 Ноя 2017)

Мне помогло многое и в комплексе. Но на всё на это нужно время. Дочь тоже длительно личела невроз с психогенной рвотой. Простите, сейчас нет времени всё рассказывать. Но обобщённо: таблетки, настойки трав, организация труда и отдыха, с постепенным очень расширением труда, а поначалу больше покоя, без света и телевизора, даже если не удаётся уснуть, и работа над умением расслабляться.


----------



## Ким Юрий (22 Ноя 2017)

Как вы


----------



## Алена Axxer (22 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Как вы


Добрый день. Сейчас отменила атаракс на ночь,от него была жуткая слабость и тошнота( сейчас начала ходить в бас, пробую релакс) псих настаивает либо на тералиджене либо на селектре. Пока не решилась( паника слегка началась и опять сжимаются мышцы как при стрессе,ком в горле,пока стараюсь валерьянку,персен)

А вы как?


----------



## Ким Юрий (22 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> А вы как?


Потихоньку тоже , бывают  мысли плохие  , недавно зацикливался якобы что становится плохо после того как поем, сейчас на безымянном пальце левой руки с внутренней костяшки появилась припухлость , бывает запереживаешь . Я уже понял что я ипохондриком стал после спортзала  когда мнн стало плохо
Да от атаракса есть такое ну на то он и транквилизатор слабость будет а тошнота да тоже мучила я тоже из за этого бросил


----------



## Алена Axxer (22 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Потихоньку тоже , бывают  мысли плохие  , недавно зацикливался якобы что становится плохо после того как поем, сейчас на безымянном пальце левой руки с внутренней костяшки появилась припухлость , бывает запереживаешь . Я уже понял что я ипохондриком стал после спортзала  когда мнн стало плохо


Невроз навязчивых состряний)мы циклимся на болячках,а кто то страдает другим( очень сложно себя настроить. Пытаюсь отвлекаттся,пока плохо  получается. Это надо силу воли иметь и железное здоровье,чтоб самому вылезти из этого всего. вы сейчас ад пьете?

Покой нам только сниться)работать надо,дома тоже дел полно)больше жалею,что не могу на тренажерах заниматься,после них хорошо))
@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, дёргает как будто током в мышцу ударило. Иногда так вздрагиваю,что муж просыпается)и это не дает уснуть-аот в чем проблема


----------



## Ким Юрий (23 Ноя 2017)

Не пью ничего из лекарств


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (23 Ноя 2017)

вы на здоровье циклитесь не просто так ,а от тревоги за что-то другое, но это скрыто и просто самому без ПТ бывает не докапаться) Я вчера перед сном понервничала слегка тоже ,ну выбесили) сама виновата и мышцы дергались немного в разных местах)) пустырник выпила чисто для профилактики и спать) эх, эмоции))) Чтобы из этого вылезти - надо понять, что в жизни стало причиной этого) я вот поняла, что реагирую часто исходя из своих тупых убеждений остро, но мне лень до конца с этим бороться, я иногда выбираю попсиховать)) а это глупо) женщины...глупые мы создания ну


Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Дергает как будто током в мышцу ударило. Иногда так вздрагиваю,что муж просыпается)и это не дает уснуть-аот в чем проблема


будете работать над неврозом, успокаиваться и не бояться панических атак, это будет проходить, но постепенно, т.е. вы не ждите, что придет день и вас отпустит) сама ждала, что настанет день, уйдут атаки, симптомы и вся эта петрушка, но шли МЕСЯЦЫ, через пол года оглянулась, а все прошло)) НО, проблему это не решило) т.к. предстояло работать с внутренним конфликтом)) об этом расскажут лучше ролики, которые вам я скидывала) из той же серии. Если у вас он есть, конечно)) Поэтому не думайте. что завтра все пройдет, не будете нагонять паники, все пройдет постепенно, что сами не заметите, будет все лучше и лучше, а иногда может отбрасывать назад - это как по синусоиде и это абсолютно нормально при неврозе


----------



## Алена Axxer (23 Ноя 2017)

Очень тяжело от того,что рядом муж,который не понимает мое состояние и его оно раздражает. Нет поддержки,а это важно!я только на работе отвлекаюсь,а в выходные постоянно откат назад(


----------



## Ким Юрий (23 Ноя 2017)

Так может дело в муже ? Непонимание в семье тоже стресс


----------



## Ким Юрий (23 Ноя 2017)

Семейные проблеиы очень сильно  влияют на нервную систему


----------



## Алена Axxer (23 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> вы на здоровье циклитесь не просто так ,а от тревоги за что-то другое, но это скрыто и просто самому без ПТ бывает не докапаться) Я вчера перед сном понервничала слегка тоже ,ну выбесили) сама виновата и мышцы дергались немного в разных местах)) пустырник выпила чисто для профилактики и спать) эх, эмоции))) Чтобы из этого вылезти - надо понять, что в жизни стало причиной этого) я вот поняла, что реагирую часто исходя из своих тупых убеждений остро, но мне лень до конца с этим бороться, я иногда выбираю попсиховать)) а это глупо) женщины...глупые мы создания ну


Циклюсь на здоровье


Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Семейные проблеиы очень сильно  влияют на нервную систему


Возможно,но изменить это никак не получается(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> потряслись, как говорится и дальше идти) ниче в этих ПА нет, скоро пройдет, без таблеток - это уже хорошо, еще дышать пробуйте медленный вглубокий вдох и медленный выдох - когда чувствуете, что нервничаете. И видео смотрите) Там и методы есть по борьбе с па и как дальше с неврозом работать Возможно у вас идут также убеждения, что Я (как вы говорили) баба-бык, а тут заболела. значит я плохая и со мнйо что-то не так. Но вы не должны никому ровным счетом ничего и имеете право на свою паническую атаку)) Все будет хорошо!


Проще подышать в мешок.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Проще подышать в мешок.


почему в мешок, в нем же нет воздуха?)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> почему в мешок, в нем же нет воздуха?)


А зачем дышать медленно?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А зачем дышать медленно?


не знаю))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2017)

Гипоксия.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Гипоксия.


это знаю ,но не знаю ,чем она полезна, почитаю сейчас)


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (24 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Так не хочу есть эти транки,ады и тд.


Всё правильно. Только 1) Транками и АДами не лечат ПА и ВСД.
2) У вас не ПА или ВСД. Почитайте ваши посты:


Алена Axxer написал(а):


> В августе начала заниматься китайской гимнастикой (силовая растяжка мышц с дыханием). С этого дня и началось. Легла спать и начались мышечные подергивания где только можно. Закрываю глаза и как будто падаю и сразу вздрагиваю от дерганья мышцы. При этом сбой ритма сердца.





Алена Axxer написал(а):


> теперь добавилась дрожь в мышцах и спазм. Мышцы всегда в напряжении. Болит спина в грудном отделе.


Это точно не ПА и ВСД. А ПА возникает уже как побочный эффект.
Хотя может симптомы уже поменялись? Сейчас спазмы и боли присутствуют?
3) То что не надо транков и АДов не значит, что вообще не надо никаких лекарств. Впрочем, как знаете. Может у вас и само всё пройдёт.


----------



## Алена Axxer (24 Ноя 2017)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Всё правильно. Только 1) Транками и АДами не лечат ПА и ВСД.
> 2) У вас не ПА или ВСД. Почитайте ваши посты:
> 
> 
> ...


Добрый вечер. Есть и па и всд,все присутствует к сожалению( дергалки тоже никуда не делись,то есть,то нет. В основном они мешают при засыпании и утром. После массажа и нагрузок,я заметила,резче становятся. Боли не в мышцах,а в позвоночнике в грудном отделе. Я много форумов про дергалки читала,что только не кололи,не пили,не проходит по нескольку лет.у многих уходит это на лечении от невроза.уходит невроз-уходят дергалки,а кто то по 10 лет не может решить эту проблему


----------



## Алена Axxer (24 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Добрый вечер. Есть и па и всд,все присутствует к сожалению( дергалки тоже никуда не делись,то есть,то нет. В основном они мешают при засыпании и утром. После массажа и нагрузок,я заметила,резче становятся. Боли не в мышцах,а в позвоночнике в грудном отделе. Я много форумов про дергалки читала,что только не кололи,не пили,не проходит по нескольку лет.у многих уходит это на лечении от невроза.уходит невроз-уходят дергалки,а кто то по 10 лет не может решить эту проблему


Скорее всего,у кого прошло,на форумах уде не пишут(хочется на это надеяться))я читала про тоннельный синдром-не оч похоже. У меня дергается то нога,то рука,то голова. Как будто вздрагивает,но боли там нет. Уже и на эпи проверяли,вроде нет.не знаю как с этим бороться. А Ваше предположение-что это?


----------



## Алена Axxer (24 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Как вы


Добрый вечер. Завтра еду к психу на гипноз,напарник порекомендовал. Я скептик,но хочу попробовать,ему оч помог он(правда,проблема была другая).говорит,что поможет,посмотрим.. Завтра отпишусь))


----------



## Алена Axxer (24 Ноя 2017)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Всё правильно. Только 1) Транками и АДами не лечат ПА и ВСД.
> 2) У вас не ПА или ВСД. Почитайте ваши посты:
> 
> 
> ...


Всд было и раньше,были спазмы в ногах,падала темпа до 35,давление,озноб,я особо значения не предавала этому. А вот па развились на фоне этих дергалок,от не понимания,что со мной происходит и как с этим бороться. Я до ноября продолжала заниматься на тренажерах,думала,что делаю лучше(сейчас толтко бассейн оставила.хочу попробовать баню,но не знаю даже,лучше будет или хуже.


----------



## Ким Юрий (25 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Добрый вечер. Завтра еду к психу на гипноз,напарник порекомендовал. Я скептик,но хочу попробовать,ему оч помог он(правда,проблема была другая).говорит,что поможет,посмотрим.. Завтра отпишусь))


Я лично проходил курс гипноза  мне в комплексе с медикаментозным лечением помогло  , поверьте  лекарства тоже нужны , но их должен  подобрать и назначить квалифицированный врач , не все  психотропы подходят


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (25 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> У меня дергается то нога,то рука,то голова. Как будто вздрагивает,но боли там нет. Уже и на эпи проверяли,вроде нет.не знаю как с этим бороться. А Ваше предположение-что это?


Я вам уже писал. У вас мышечно-тонический синдром. То есть повышенный тонус нервов, в том числе двигательных, идущих к ногам. Надо нервную систему успокаивать. Я уже вам советовал лекарство от дёргалок. Дополнительно могу посоветовать лёгкие успокаивающие типа валерианки и пустырника. Если найдёте хорошего невролога, то может он вам ещё чего-нибудь из успокоительных пропишет. Только не надо тяжёлых лекарств типа АД или транков. Потому это как наркотики. И к ним идёт привыкание. И потом с них трудно слезть.


----------



## Алена Axxer (25 Ноя 2017)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Я вам уже писал. У вас мышечно-тонический синдром. То есть повышенный тонус нервов, в том числе двигательных, идущих к ногам. Надо нервную систему успокаивать. Я уже вам советовал лекарство от дёргалок. Дополнительно могу посоветовать лёгкие успокаивающие типа валерианки и пустырника. Если найдёте хорошего невролога, то может он вам ещё чего-нибудь из успокоительных пропишет. Только не надо тяжёлых лекарств типа АД или транков. Потому это как наркотики. И к ним идёт привыкание. И потом с них трудно слезть.


Я пью персен. Уже 3 врач настаивает на тералиджене.это нейролептик.как думаете?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (25 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Уже 3 врач настаивает на тералиджене.это нейролептик.как думаете?


Я думаю, что это не АД и не транк. Поэтому сильного привыкания не будет. А поможет ли он вам, не знаю. Я ничего не слышал про это лекарство. Можно попробовать. Если не будет помогать, уговорить врача сменить на что-нибудь другое. Иногда нужное лекарство находится путём экспериментов.


----------



## Алена Axxer (25 Ноя 2017)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Я думаю, что это не АД и не транк. Поэтому сильного привыкания не будет. А поможет ли он вам, не знаю. Я ничего не слышал про это лекарство. Можно попробовать. Если не будет помогать, уговорить врача сменить на что-нибудь другое. Иногда нужное лекарство находится путём экспериментов.


Спасибо,сегодня начну эксперимент


----------



## Алена Axxer (25 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Я лично проходил курс гипноза  мне в комплексе с медикаментозным лечением помогло  , поверьте  лекарства тоже нужны , но их должен  подобрать и назначить квалифицированный врач , не все  психотропы подходят


Добрый день. Сегодня была у гипнолога,пока сеанс не было,была консультация.он сказал,что можно баню,бас,тренажеры,но все без напряга. Все,что приносит удовольствие,а не напряжение и беспокойство. Я раньше к психам не обращалась,но это 2 врач и мне понравилось общение.все на пальцах и без навязываний совершенно.в четверг первый сеанс гипноза. Посмотрим,что будет. Я скептик,поэтому мне самой интересно))и тоже рекомендовал тералиджен.сегодня попробую этот препарат)


----------



## Ким Юрий (25 Ноя 2017)

А вы заметили , что после приема, адекватного врача ,  становится спокойнее и радостнее что ли, я пил тералиджен , он сразу успокаивает, ничего страшного в нем нет.


----------



## Ким Юрий (25 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Добрый день. Сегодня была у гипнолога,пока сеанс не было,была консультация.он сказал,что можно баню,бас,тренажеры,но все без напряга. Все,что приносит удовольствие,а не напряжение и беспокойство. Я раньше к психам не обращалась,но это 2 врач и мне понравилось общение.все на пальцах и без навязываний совершенно.в четверг первый сеанс гипноза. Посмотрим,что будет. Я скептик,поэтому мне самой интересно))и тоже рекомендовал тералиджен.сегодня попробую этот препарат)


Алена поверьте не вы одна такая были, я тоже скептиком был , работая в силовом подразделении  )))


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (25 Ноя 2017)

@Алена Axxer, к вашим лекарствам добавьте магний с витамином В6. Чем тренажёры, лучше прогулки на свежем воздухе. Хотя можно тренажёры настроить на минимум нагрузки.


----------



## Алена Axxer (25 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> А вы заметили , что после приема, адекватного врача ,  становится спокойнее и радостнее что ли, я пил тералиджен , он сразу успокаивает, ничего страшного в нем нет.


Да, но ненадолго) а у вас не было побочек от тералиджена?
@Игорь_ЕД, у меня с магнием не складывается,я сдавала биохимию,магний в норме. Мне плохо почему то при приеме магний в6 и магнерота-симптомы как при передозировке


----------



## горошек (25 Ноя 2017)

*Алена Axxer, *Вы мне напоминаете одну мою знакомую. Она считает (не знаю, может это так и есть, но мне кажется, что начало этого её мнение), что ей будет плохо практически от любого лекарства. А сказано сделано. У вас реакции прям парадоксальные. На глицин тот же, например. Который большинство даже не замечает, когда пьёт. Вы не собирайте все отзывы, это явно не ваше. Тот же атаракс далеко не у всех вызывает слабость. Когда у подруги дочери тяжело умирал любимый очень её отец, она жила на атараксе и прекрасно себя чувствовала и работала. Но, оговорюсь, это была тяжёлая ситуация, а в целом она была здорова. Я пила атаракс в начале своего астено-невротического синдрома. Да, слабость жуткая, особенно, если чуть приболел. А в конце, уже переносился легче, днём пила даже. Вам надо подбирать свой препарат. Врачи советуют,исходя из своих знаний и опыта, но даже они не могут с точностью предсказать все возможные реакции. Тем более у вас. Почему? Смотрите начало сообщения.


----------



## Алена Axxer (25 Ноя 2017)

@горошек, добрый вечер. Я уже писала,что глицин раньше пообовала,как мел.и сама в шоке от реакции.нет,не читала)мне врач сегодня обьяснил,что когда нервная система перевозбуждена,ноотропы еще и стимулируют ее,поэтому такая реакция возможна. А по поводу боязни побочек это справедливо-я сильнейший аллергик,поэтому лишний раз рисковать боюсь)у меня и так слабость,я даже персен,кот раньше даже не ощущала,сейчас чувствую,что после приема через час слабость еще сильнее и тремор появляется,т.к он спазмалитик.как не смешно,и от ношпы банальной тоже самое


----------



## горошек (25 Ноя 2017)

У меня тоже было перевозбуждение. Сильное . Мандраж и слабость к нему. Но фенибут расслабил, хоть и плакала я с него. А пикамелон вообще хорошо пошёл. И дочери также. А вот дочь ещё пробовала нноотропил вроде, точно не помню. Вот с него в горе была весь день! Мексидол был ни горячо, ни холодно. А труксал оказался для дочери хорошим снотворным, а мне был по фиг. Но у обоих вызвал сильное сердцебиение на несколько дней. Это я опять к тому, что всё по-разному. Ах, да ещё Циинаризин! Тоже ноотроп, вроде? Вот уж точно расслабляет и в сон клонит подавляющее большинство. Подруга жаловалась на длительную бессонницу. Одной его таблеткой сон восстановила. Из мягких неплохой препарат деприм, на зверобое. Дочь пила. Но он больше депрессию снимает, чем расслабляет.


----------



## Алена Axxer (25 Ноя 2017)

@горошек, мне кажется,что у меня нет депрессии.Тревога,мнительность и дерги


----------



## горошек (25 Ноя 2017)

И про магний. Читала, что определять его по крови бесполезно. Это не то место, где его может не хватать. Если в крови будет его нехватка, также как и кальция, то будут серьёзнейшие последствия. Поэтому, при нехватке в крови, организм тянет его из мышц, костей, волос и всего чего только можно. По ногтям и волосам вроде определяют. А кровь это обязательная константа. А в наш век рафинированной пищи и стрессов, вряд ли кто имеет абсолютно достаточное потребление магния. Наберите таблицу его содержания и прикиньте с тем, что вы кушаете.


----------



## Алена Axxer (25 Ноя 2017)

@горошек, возможно,но я пью по 2 л в день минералки,там есть все микроэлементы.я попробую еще раз попить магнерот,посмотрю что будет.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (25 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Возможно,но я пью по 2 л в день минералки,


А вот тут осторожно. Посмотрите состав. Дело в том, что кальций придаёт силы и тонизирует (мягко возбуждает). Это вам сейчас не надо. А магний наоборот, успокаивает. Это вам надо. Жаль, что не переносите.


----------



## GULIAF (25 Ноя 2017)

Прочитала вашу историю, один в один у меня было. 14 лет назад надувала шарик на выпускной и что -то хрустнуло в грудном отделе. У меня был год бездействия после окончания хореографич.школы. Это бездействие и привело в остеохондрозу грудного отдела. Дерганье мышц, тахикардия, выпрыгивающее сердце,невозможность физических нагрузок, тяжелое дыхание,постоянное слышимое сердцебиение в ушах. Не помогало ничего-ни баня,ни бассейн, ни физ упражнения,это наоборот сильно возбуждало и тревожность нарастала. Всё,чем я могла забыться-это столовая ложка настойки пустырника. Так было долго, года 4. Подозреваю что сместившиеся позвонки в груди сдавили какой-то нерв,возможно сосуды. Организм старался это компенсировать как мог, отсюда жуткие сердцебиения. Окончательно все успокоилось через десять лет. Сейчас до сих пор чувствую сердцебиение и спазм в груди,но уже и йога есть, и пилатес, и бассейн,и баня, несмотря даже на то, что есть травма таза. Как ни странно, очень,прямо очень помогли книги Карнеги, вот можно сказать с него и все началось налаживаться. 
Вам не могу посоветовать сильнодействующие препараты, т.к. все -таки это противоестественно и у вас не тот случай(я пила,но поняла, что они блокируют эмоции, а мне наоборот нужна была разрядка эмоций). Пробуйте мягкие растяжки всего тела(потягивания), возможно контрастный душ, правильное витаминизированное натуральное питание,  легкие зарядки по утрам и режим дня. Все должно прийти в норму.  Облегчение будет нарастать с каждым днем


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

@GULIAF, простите, но ни одна их Ваших жалоб не соответствует проявлениям возрастных старческих изменений в позвоночнике, которые называют остеохондрозом ни в одной из его форм: мышечной, суставной, или грыжевой.
Соматоформное расстройство вегетативной нервной системы. Панические состояния. Щитовидка?


----------



## GULIAF (26 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, все анализы гормонов были в норме, проходила всех и не раз. Кардиолог суточный мониторинг делал узи сердца, норадреналин был повышен(почки в норме),поэтому был назначен в-адреноблокатор(на нем было хорошо, через три года бросила). Резкое начало- после болезненного щелчка в груди проблемы с дыханием и через 4 часа скорая по поводу сильнейшей тахикардии и сильнейшей тревожности. Ну вот доктор,может вы сумеете сказать, что это было.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

@GULIAF, соматоформное расстройство вегетативной нервной системы. Панические состояния.
Сами же пишете: ...был назначен в-адреноблокатор (на нем было хорошо, через три года бросила)
К позвоночнику это имеет отношение относительное.


----------



## GULIAF (26 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо.

Не.. Что-то не сходится. На рентгене был остеохондроз грудного отдела, да я и сама это чувствовала.


----------



## Ким Юрий (26 Ноя 2017)

У меня кстати после жима дежа от груди штанги стало плохо когда я выжал 150 кг а до этого всегда болел грудной отдел на спине но я терпел и не придавал значения.

Я тералиджен пил немного , побочек не было.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

GULIAF написал(а):


> Не.. Что-то не сходится. На рентгене был остеохондроз грудного отдела, да я и сама это чувствовала.


Так остеохондроз есть у всех, лет так с 14, это же старость! К счастью постпенная.
Чувствовали конечно, миофасциальный синдром. Его и лечили.
Только какое это имеет отношение к тахикардии и паническим атакам?
Хотя сходиться. Боль и непонимание всегда вызывает страх.


----------



## горошек (26 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Возможно,но я пью по 2 л в день минералки,там есть все микроэлементы.я попробую еще раз попить магнерот,посмотрю что будет.


А вот этого делать точно нельзя. Минералка тоже лекарство, и не только на основе магния! Натрия там поди побольше будет. Ну, и надеюсь, без газа пьёте. Хороший препарат магния магния диаспорал, доступный в интернетаптеке. Там САМАЯ УСВАИВАЕМААЯ ФОРМУЛА ЕГО, ЦИТРАТ МАГНИЯ. но не увлекайтесь. По полпакетика хватит при нормальном питании. И к нему Пентовита четвертушечку или половинку. Я всегда за разумный минимум.


----------



## GULIAF (26 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, да, то точно,страх был.но не от боли в позвоночнике,а от внезапно начавшейся в постели(!)тахикардии. Ни с того, ни с сего. То есть не панич.атака спровоцировала тахикардию, а тахик.спровоцировала панич.атаки. У девушки выше тоже так, атаки после гимнастики. Так на какой же почве возникает это психосоматическое расстройство?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

@GULIAF, на девичей основе.
Нервы ни к черту, гормоны играют в тахикардию, понимания нет, страх возникает, врачи к психоневрологу не отправляют, панические состояние формируются.


----------



## Алена Axxer (26 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ...на девичей основе.
> Нервы ни к черту, гормоны играют в тахикардию, понимания нет, страх возникает, врачи к психоневрологу не отправляют, панические состояние формируются.


+100!! но вот остался только 1 вопрос,от чего появились дерги?мне не понятен сам процесс их появления,от нагрузки?от нервов?что то зажало??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

Дерги?


----------



## Алена Axxer (26 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Дерги?


Да)дергаются при засыпании руки,ноги,голова)когда в движении,не чувствую.сижу,мож подергиваться какая то мышца,а когда начинаю засыпать или утром,начинается пляска)итог:бессонная ночь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

Так это и есть нервозность.


----------



## Алена Axxer (26 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так это и есть нервозность.


Так до гимнастики не было невроза?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

Так вот. У кого от гимнастики, у кого от мужа, у кого от соседей. Лишь бы причина была.


----------



## Алена Axxer (26 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, т.е. причина невроз, а дерги - это следствие?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (27 Ноя 2017)

БЕСПОЛЕЗНО в общем) гипноз по мнению многих известных психотерапевтов - не эффективен в лечении невроза, т.к. опять же не устраняет проблему. По поводу лекарств, вы к неврологу ходите, он назначает, Вы не пьете и советы ищите на форуме. на мой взгляд, лучше попробовать пропить препараты по назначению врача. на то он и врач все-таки. И поработать над неврозом с тем сайтом, по  крайней мере помог Красиков мне лично, многим знакомым и т.д. это не реклама. А (имхо) на счет гипноза - простое выкачивание денег, поговорили с вами - вам легче, проблему не решили...пройдет неделя и опят ь25 !


Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Т.е. причина невроз,а дерги-это следствие?


Вам здесь это  пытаются все донести, что дерги - одно из многочисленных проявлений невроза, у меня были проявления похуже ваших в сто раз, но писать не буду, т.к. начнете бояться и они у вас появятся. Вы сходили к неврологу, если он сделал осмотр, обследования и не сказал вам причину дергалок - то невроз, а если сказал, то назначил лечение ...как-то так.


----------



## Алена Axxer (27 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, доброе утро.невролог назначил только ад-селектру.псих 1-тералиджен и селектру,псих 2 только тералиджен.гипноз я попробую,если пойму,сто не помогает,брошу)


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (27 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> невролог назначил только ад-селектру.псих 1-тералиджен и селектру,псих 2 только тералиджен


Я бы на вашем месте поменял бы невролога, а к психам вообще не ходил.


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Вам здесь это пытаются все донести, что дерги - одно из многочисленных проявлений невроза,


За всех не надо говорить. Я считаю, что это не невроз. Да, перевозбуждены двигательные нервные клетки на почве непосильных физических нагрузок. Надо их как-то успокоить.


----------



## Ким Юрий (27 Ноя 2017)

@Алена Axxer, психотерапия поможет не переживайте  главное что бы врач бы толковый , я был на гипнозе поверьте поможет сто процентов не сразу, после 10 сеанса  где то начинает помогать  я ходил первые 10 сеансов почти каждый день

А у вас может быть  и не только невроз а еще и депрессия


----------



## Алена Axxer (27 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> А у вас может быть  и не только невроз а еще и депрессия


Депрессия легкая и тесты это подтверждают.


Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Психотерапия поможет не переживайте  главное что бы врач бы толковый , я был на гипнозе поверьте поможет стопроцентов не сразу, после 10 сеанса  где то начинает помогать  я ходил первые 10 сеансов почти каждый день


У меня сейчас будет 2 сеанса подряд,а потом перерыв.вот и посмотрю,что будет


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (27 Ноя 2017)

Насчёт невроза. Вот симптомы из первого поста.


Алена Axxer написал(а):


> В августе начала заниматься китайской гимнастикой (силовая растяжка мышц с дыханием). С этого дня и началось. Легла спать и начались мышечные подергивания где только можно.





Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Как только начинаю что то физ делать,даю мышцам нагрузку,начинается все опять по сценарию.





Алена Axxer написал(а):


> ,теперь добавилась дрожь в мышцах и спазм. Мышцы всегда в напряжении. Болит спина в грудном отделе.





Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Больше сейчас волнует дрожь,спазм и подергивание мышц, иногда с нарушением ритма.


Ну не похоже это на невроз. Это можно обозвать как "мышечно-тонический синдром". А неврозом можно назвать всё что угодно, если не охота разбираться в причинах.


----------



## Алена Axxer (27 Ноя 2017)

Неврологов тоже было 2:1 назначила детралекс и развела руками,что не знает что это и как лечить,а 2 сразу назначила селектру(ад).есть ли смысл искать 3-?))


----------



## Ким Юрий (27 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> У меня сейчас будет 2 сеанса подряд,а потом перерыв.вот и посмотрю,что будет


А не будет ничего после двух сеансов  их непрерывно нужно делать
Я ходил где то месяц  на гипноз день через день

Не знаю, возможно  и гипноз шарлатанство, но мне оно в комплексе помогло


----------



## Алена Axxer (27 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> А не будет ничего после двух сеансов  их непрерывно нужно делать


Я думаю,что уже будет понимание,что то движется или нет


Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Не знаю, возможно  и гипноз шарлатанство, но мне оно в комплексе помогло


Вот и сама не знаю,но коллеге по работе и знакомому он помог,но там другая история:алкозависимость,реально работает)а вот в моем случае-не знаю,спросить не у кого.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (27 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Неврологов тоже было 2:1 назначила детралекс и развела руками,что не знает что это и как лечить,а 2 сразу назначила селектру(ад).есть ли смысл искать 3-?))


Имеет смысл. Но может быть, что все хорошие неврологи уехали в страны, где их зарплата повыше.


----------



## Алена Axxer (27 Ноя 2017)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Имеет смысл. Но может быть, что все хорошие неврологи уехали в страны, где их зарплата повыше.


Тогда шанс=0)я не знаю уже где искать толкового,всем сейчас в принципе наплевать на нас,их в основе волнуют только деньги,а не вылеченный пациент.так же как и псих1 кричала мне ничего не надо,лишь бы я вылечилась и через 3 дня славно слилась в никудамоя мама много лет проработала в сеченова.я много общалась с врачами.раньше им было интересно докопаться до истины,результат,альтруистов,любящих свою проф было много,сейчас их единицы!главное-дорогие препараты и купюры и все!)была возможность стать врачом,не стала,потому,что ответственность за жизнь и здоровье ну оооч большая,а шаляй валяй я не могу., да и все через себя пропускаю,давно б с ума сошла(


----------



## Ким Юрий (27 Ноя 2017)

Не переживайте все будет хорошо у вас


----------



## Алена Axxer (27 Ноя 2017)

@Ким Юрий, я очень надеюсь,спасибо!


----------



## горошек (27 Ноя 2017)

*Алена Axxer, *вот читаю, и опять напоминаете вы мне ту мою знакомую, которой плохо от всех лекарств. Потому, что ещё до того как ей становилось плохо от них, её реакция была словесная на все препараты: "А поможет?". И не принимала, т к никто не может на 100 % заверить в этом. Прямо вы. Много говорите и НИЧЕГО НЕ ДЕЛАЕТЕ практически! Хоть чьим-то советом воспользовались? А зачем тогда тогда спрашиваете? И даже про врачам ходите. Вы ж не верите ни во врачей, ни в лекарства, ни даже в самою себя. Вы ждёте волшебства. Его почти не бывает. Я вам перечислила, возможно и не всё, что перепробовала я. И объяснить пыталась, что пока не попробуешь, не узнаешь. И врачи разные бывают. Дочери очень помогла и задаром! бабулька-психиатр из маленького подмосковного города. Но... надо верить хоть кому-то и хоть во что-то. Но, я вас не обвиняю, возможно это тоже особенность вашего психического расстройства. Но в теме писать больше не хочу, своё время тоже берегу и уважаю и не хочу тратить на бесполезные занятия.


----------



## Алена Axxer (28 Ноя 2017)

@горошек, доброе утро.бывает,еще как бывает),но в этот раз,видимо не выйдет.зря вы так,я многое начала делать:смотрю неврозы мегаполиса,начала релаксом заниматься,сама снимаю дневные па(учусь,пока получается),зарядку начала потихоньку.я же не сказала,что все врачи-рвачи,есть и другие (терапию таблетками начну с отпуска,пришлось взять,т.к езжу за рулем и раб с людьми и прогами,не могу спать на ходу и без лекарств уже тоже понимаю,что не  могу (начались уже ночные па).магний опять пробовала-не мое это,мне плохо от него. Я никого не принуждаю мне помогать или советовать,а тем более тратить свое время на таких как я. Но все равно,я благодарна,что не остались безучастны к моей проблеме. Удачи Вам и спасибо!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (28 Ноя 2017)

думала одна я такая, почему-то после магния у меня голова кружилась и слабость была. поэтому спец таблетками его не пью. С пищей пройдет)


----------



## Алена Axxer (28 Ноя 2017)

И слабость и изжога ужасная

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, а вы знаете технику,как "идти" па навстречу,чтоб она не повторялась больше? Дыханием она снимается,но оч быстро опять начинает долбить((

* * *
О сколько нам открытий чудных
Готовят просвещенья дух
И опыт, сын ошибок трудных,
И гений, парадоксов друг,
И случай, бог изобретатель..


----------



## elena2015 (28 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Депрессия легкая и тесты это подтверждают.


А какими тестами Вам определили депресию?


----------



## Алена Axxer (28 Ноя 2017)

@elena2015, тест на уровень депрессии так и называется


----------



## горошек (28 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> @горошек, доброе утро.бывает,еще как бывает),но в этот раз,видимо не выйдет.зря вы так,я многое начала делать...


Ну, начали и хорошо. Главное не сдаваться, верить, пробовать. Ну типа: лучше сделать и жалеть, чем не сделать и жалеть. Удачи вам. У меня сейчас опять проблемы со здоровьем дочери, поэтому всё внимание туда.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (29 Ноя 2017)

elena2015 написал(а):


> А какими тестами Вам определили депресию?


тут и без теста видно, что уровень тревоги шкалит, правда за депрессию я не скажу, я не психотерапевт и не различаю депрессию и просто длительное плохое настроение из-за плохой погоды или из-за того, что что-то болит, или платье понравилось, а до зп еще неделя)))
@Алена Axxer, по сполько ж раз в день у вас ПА? У меня она бывала пару раз в неделю ,но так выматывала, что потом месяц без сил и то в жар, то в холод. Вот мне это состояние и надоело, я поняла, что ПА не опасна, но после нее не можешь на работу ходить и  перед ее приближением я говорила, ну давай уже долбани,  опять потрясусь часик ,зато потом месяц коту под хвост, давай, начинайся уже ( это когда тревожность нарастала) и она отступала. Я стала смотреть ролики Красикова ,перестала бояться ПА и она прошла. Вы же уже не боитесь этих приступов?) Видимо все еще боитесь, перестаньте себя пугать и ПА пройдет, ну мозгу просто не за чем будет выдумывать эту петрушку всю. Еще ,когда я боялась ПА, я выходила на улицу, на воздухе проходило все) ну и там люди при них же не будешь трястись, позориться)) Меня дома накрывало ,когда я себя пугала симптомами. Сейчас я могу проснуться ночью от того, что сердце бьется ну где-то 70 удв мин для меня это многовато для ночи)) я не меряю пульс, так чувствую, уже знаю сколько примерно (когда был невроз, я его мерила 100 раз в день, теперь так можно определить))) и дергало мышцу, я сразу поняла, что видимо нервничала днем...ну и дальше спать. А раньше я бы этого напугалась и развила ситуацию до ПА. Вот так...

Еще как-то после работы пришла, а там суд был нервный и дома еще выбесили ( но я знаю уже свои проблемы ,на что я реагирую ,изучила свой невроз) меня бомбило и было лень работать над неврозом, я просто выпила где-т о30 гр коньячку с лимончиком, включила Бузову, попела и спать...норм) но это не рецепт, так и спиться можно) просто бывает и такое)


----------



## горошек (29 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> ...включила Бузову, ...


Ха-ха-ха, а у меня дочь заходит в инстаграм Бузовой даже когда в туалет по-большому сходить не может. Говорит, помогает


----------



## Алена Axxer (30 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, доброе утро. Как начинает развиваться страх,я начинаю дышать с задержкой и страх отступает. Дрожь после этого тоже становится меньше. Начала пить тералиджен по 1/4 уже 2 дня на ночь,хоть спать стала),но голова как чунун и сонливость.тревога постоянно,но не сильная,ком в горле появился,слабость,то ли изза табл,то ли само по себе,не знаю.от всд помогает контрастный душ-руки и ноги чаще стали теплыми)сегодня иду на гипноз,вечером напишу) давление и пульс почти перестала мерить-надоело. Дерги никуда не делись ни вечером,ни утром.


----------



## горошек (30 Ноя 2017)

@Алена Axxer, слабость и сонливость сейчас ваши помощники. Так организм просит отдыха и покоя.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (30 Ноя 2017)

@Алена Axxer, это уже хорошая динамика, канал не забывайте смотреть))


----------



## горошек (30 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, какой канал? Напомните. Полистала, не нашла. Хочу тоже посмотреть.


----------



## Алена Axxer (30 Ноя 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Слабость и сонливость сейчас ваши помощники. Так организм просит отдыха и покоя.


Значит можно не переживать,все идет как должно быть в сторону улучшения?)


----------



## горошек (30 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Значит можно не переживать,все идет как должно быть в сторону улучшения?)


Идёт по плану. Сон и расслабление вам нужны.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (30 Ноя 2017)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Значит можно не переживать,все идет как должно быть в сторону улучшения?)


Однозначно! У меня холодные и еще мокрые (просто бесило) ноги и руки были месяца два, как жеж было по улице некомфортно ходить, у вас уже теплеют, это хорошо)))


----------



## Алена Axxer (1 Дек 2017)

Доброе всем утро. Вчера я ездила на гипноз. Пока не могу понять,есть изменения или это просто время и таблетки. Но расслабилась я там ооч сильно,аж дерги начались,как будто я на грани сна была,но все слышала. Оч специфичное горловое пение. Мне нравится,что все без навязывания и каких то условий. В субботу опять поеду,отпишусь потом.и еще он запретил пока пить ад,чтоб не смазать картину гипноза


----------



## Алена Axxer (2 Дек 2017)

Сегодня был 2 сеанс,не знаю что это,но страх ушел....пока))))утром был небольшой стресс,так и поехала к нему. Где то на половине сеанса страх ушел. Пока спокойна,на сколько хватит не знаю))


----------



## Ким Юрий (3 Дек 2017)

Алена все хорошо будет  поверьте в себя

Потом как полудреме будете лежать и быстро в это состояние входить сколько сеанс именно  гипноза  длится без предварительной беседы ? У меня 40 минут был


----------



## Алена Axxer (3 Дек 2017)

@Ким Юрий, где то 30 минут я не засыпаю,все слышу,но хорошо расслабляюсь. Но дерги пока на месте и тревога хоть и меньше,но тоже присутствует.завтра пойду в баню))))


Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Алена все хорошо будет  поверьте в себя


Спасибо,так хочется в это верить)


----------



## Ким Юрий (4 Дек 2017)

Баню не стоит идти это стресс  для организма  они вам не нужны щас


----------



## горошек (4 Дек 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Баню не стоит идти это стресс  для организма  они вам не нужны щас


Согласна. А вот тёплая, ну или в меру согревающая ванна, расслабляет хорошо. У меня даже ВСДшную температуру снимала.


----------



## Ким Юрий (8 Дек 2017)

Как вы?


----------



## Алена Axxer (8 Дек 2017)

Добрый вечер. Не могу сказать,что все хорошо,но вроде стало получше. На счет гипноза все оч противоречиво. Попробовала просто в наушниках слушать аудиокнигу и расслабиться-эффект,как мне показалось,тот же))успокаиваюсь,тахикардия уходит,даже стала засыпать в конце). Тревога все равно есть и слабость и дерги. Тералиджен пью по 1/2+1/8 на ночь,на больших дозах утром жуткая слабость и сонливость. Хожу в бассейн. Па убираю дыханием. Красикова смотрела много,но вот с тревогой не могу пока справиться. Но многое стало понятно,спасибо Екатерине!)


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (11 Дек 2017)

@Алена Axxer, рада за Вас) тревога она может идти от здоровья, что Вы все-таки не верите и боитесь) Либо причину тревоги нужно искать, ролики смотрите)) МОжет быть сами найдете, я до сих пор смотрю и многое открываю для себя) Над тревогой нужно работать, над эмоциями нужно работать, в депрессию уйти - это проще всего для организма, а чтобы выйти от туда - это уже весьма энергозатратно и требует работы) Про гипноз сам Красиков говорит, что именно при тревожном расстройстве он не доказал научно своей эффективности, тогда как метод КПТ признан во всем мире уже. Поэтому сами выводы делайте)


----------



## Ким Юрий (11 Дек 2017)

А что такое кпт


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (11 Дек 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> А что такое кпт


когнитивно поведенческая терапия)


----------



## Ким Юрий (12 Дек 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Вы на себе ее испытали ?)


----------



## Ким Юрий (27 Дек 2017)

Как вы


----------



## Алена Axxer (6 Янв 2018)

Всех с новым годом и наступающим рождеством!!!самое главное не болеть!)


Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Как вы


Получше,но пока на тералиджене. Слабость и дрожь периодически бывают,иногда страх,но все равно полегче стало


----------



## Алена Axxer (12 Фев 2018)

Всем добрый день. Теперь новая напасть:грыжа в поямничном отделе скрутила такими прострелами,аж звезды из глаз. Подскажите,плз,что лучше колоть мовалис или диклофенак? Дерги почему то активизировались с новой силой,мож они вме таки с позвоночником связаны?

И еще вопрос:можно ли висеть на турнике?

Мовалис отпал,сделала укол,темпа упала ло 34.5 и всю трясет( все таки прихожу к мнению,что эти дерги и систолы-причина в позвоночнике. До 3 ночи позавчера сидела выкладывала картину,утром встала,не могла шею наклонить,больно было,в этот день полезли систолы и начались дерги. После 2 вечера поняла,что надо прекращать,боль усилилась. Сегодня утром прострел в пояснице((  уколола мовалис в 6 утра,дерги такие,что не могла уснуть. Сейчас если лежу,систолы не мучают,как только начинаю что то делать,систолы долбят. Болела гриппом,бассейн бросила,теперь и не знаю что делать,опять все сначала((((

Тералиджен до сих пор пью,стала спокойней,до этих дней кроме редких дерг,дрожи и страха после нервотрепки особо ничего не беспокоило,а сейчас уже и не понимаю это все вернулось на круги саоя или просто отдельный случай..


----------



## Алена Axxer (14 Фев 2018)

Ну вот и все вернулось и дрожь и дерги(((что спровоцировало,до сих пор не понимаю...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2018)

Так лекарство отменили


----------



## Алена Axxer (14 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, нет,тиралиджен не отменила,а мовалис заменила на свечи вольтарен.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2018)

Тогда пройдёт.


----------



## Алена Axxer (16 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер. Доктор,а когда можно начать ходить в бассейн? У меня сегодня 5 день после начала обострения? Прострелов вроде уже нет)


----------



## Елена163 (16 Фев 2018)

@Алена Axxer, у меня такое было в 18 лет. Очень неприятное состояние.Похоже на вестебулярные нарушения.


----------



## Алена Axxer (16 Фев 2018)

@Елена163, и что вы делали?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2018)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> ...а когда можно начать ходить в бассейн?


Да без проблем, важно как.


----------



## Алена Axxer (17 Фев 2018)

Если честно,не поняла)) как плавать или как ходить?))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2018)

Плавать.
Есть три уровня гимнастики - лечебная, восстановительная, тренировочная.
При боли надо конечно делать лечебную.
Плавание больше восстановительный уровень.
Поэтому уж если с него начитать, то хотя бы постепенно наращивайте нагрузку.


----------



## Алена Axxer (17 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (19 Фев 2018)

@Алена Axxer, а у меня нашли цитомегаловирус(( думаю ,что тоже он на нервную систему влияет. Так я орви приболела и тоже дергались мышцы ,я начала опять переживать, но потом взяла себя в руки)
Вы чем-то себя пугаете, раз все возвращается? Может тоже вирус ест ьу вас этот, но он неизлечим, да и он у большинства...В общем, не нервничайте, соблюдайте рекомендации врачей)) невроз он возвращается, если чуток расслабиться. Ну дерги, дак если не нашли у вас ничего, то дерги - это же не страшно)) съездите отдохните )


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (19 Фев 2018)

@Алена Axxer, грипп как и любая орви весь организм мучает ,у меня тоже в момент оври бывает такое (дергаются мышцы) ,вы забейте)) А физ нагрузку после гриппа тяжело возобновлять, но необходимо)) все очень медленно и постепенно) прогулки на свежем воздухе полезны очень) /Все будет хорошо) я про боли в спине, шее забыла, делая ЛФК 3-4 раза в неделю ,теперь перешла уже на отжимания и всякие другие вкусности)) Все у вас получится.


----------



## Алена Axxer (19 Фев 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, спасибо,а то я че то совсем расстроилась


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (19 Фев 2018)

еще мне от дерганий (пальчики на руках безымянные самопроизвольно подергивались) оч помогли инъекции внутримышечные витамина В (комбилепен 5 уколов через день) но по этому вопросу с неврологом обсудите и еще нужно смотреть, не тли у вас противопоказаний. Я вводила постепенно, т.к. была реакция в виде тахикардии, т.е. вводили мне 1 кубик и постепенно до 2 дошли и норм) во второй раз уже сразу по 2 кололи и прям через пару уколов проходит) А еще посмотрите в интернете, в каких продуктах витамины В содержатся и кушайте их побольше)


----------



## Алена Axxer (19 Фев 2018)

Я начала колоть мильгамму,уже 3 укол,таха есть,но через час проходит


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Фев 2018)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Я начала колоть мильгамму,уже 3 укол,таха есть,но через час проходит


тоже была)) где-то часик после укола и-то после первых только, я поэтому и колола меньшую дозу с постепенным нарастанием, но я не врач, мне просто выписали витамины, а колола я их как мне нравилось)
1 раз у меня появилась о т2 х кубиков таха и красная вся стала)) 
2 раз дозу снизила до 1 кубика - полет нормальный\\ и в последующие разы постепенно наращивала до 2 кубиков - не было никаких побочек больше, как-то так)


----------



## JJeKKa (5 Мар 2018)

Капилляроскопия ногтевого ложа  - делали ?


----------



## Алена Axxer (5 Мар 2018)

JJeKKa написал(а):


> Капилляроскопия ногтевого ложа  - делали ?


добрый день. А что это за зверь? Как ногти связаны с моим состоянием?)


----------



## JJeKKa (5 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте !  Мне 10 лет ставили ВСД    . Я очень много денег , времени и сил потратил на то что бы Разобраться  .

Капилляроскопия это способ прижизненного исследования капилляров и капиллярного кровообращения .


----------



## Алена Axxer (5 Мар 2018)

@JJeKKa, и в чем оказалась проблема?


----------



## JJeKKa (5 Мар 2018)

По рекомендации  врача именно врача  я сдал и у меня нашли  изменение капилляров и ухудшении кровообращения  ( Синдром Рейно )  Может вам поможет  , может у всех по разному бывает  но за 10 лет  мучений  это первый врач толковый  и рекомендации  мне помогают
Всем всдшникам  ставят клеймо и очень трудно от него избавиться  .


----------



## Алена Axxer (5 Мар 2018)

JJeKKa написал(а):


> По рекомендации  врача именно врача  я сдал и у меня нашли  изменение капилляров и ухудшении кровообращения  ( Синдром Рейно )  Может вам поможет  , может у всех по разному бывает  но за 10 лет  мучений  это первый врач толковый  и рекомендации  мне помогают
> Всем всдшникам  ставят клеймо и очень трудно от него избавиться  .


Спасибо,попробую


----------



## JJeKKa (5 Мар 2018)

Всд это  не болезнь как говорят врачи и назначают общеукрепляющие   средства да это неплохо если укрепить   и нечего в этом страшного нет  но..... , за 10 лет  сколько я потратил на анализы и лекарства  не говоря  о врачах  и толку 00000000.

Да не за  что , может вы найдете сваю причину  и разберетесь с ней Удачи


----------



## горошек (5 Мар 2018)

JJeKKa написал(а):


> за 10 лет сколько я потратил на анализы и лекарства не говоря о врачах и толку 00000000.


Я не поняла, а теперь толк-то есть? Или обследование только и осталось обследованием?


----------



## JJeKKa (5 Мар 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> Я не поняла, а теперь толк-то есть? Или обследование только и осталось обследованием?




Есть , Только Врачи не хотят признавать  свои ошибки не кто не хочет  отвечать  за то что 10 лет ставили  диагноз  которого нет переписывая друг у друга  ,  приходится все полностью делать за свои


----------



## горошек (5 Мар 2018)

JJeKKa написал(а):


> Есть , Только Врачи не хотят признавать  свои ошибки не кто не хочет  отвечать  за то что 10 лет ставили  диагноз  которого нет переписывая друг у друга  ,  приходится все полностью делать за свои


Ну, хоть так. Да, деньги для всех проблема. Но, главное, чтоб результат был.


----------



## JJeKKa (5 Мар 2018)

Вы правы ,  главное что бы толк был .  У нас  выходит так что  люди работают не на своих местах  , вот вам и бардак


----------



## Алена Axxer (13 Мар 2018)

Всем привет. Хочу написать как проходит "лечение". Сейчас легче,чем было раньше,но как только начинаю уменьшать дозу тералиджена(от него побочка-кожа стала очень сухая,как будто он всю влагу высасывает)),симптомы начинают возвращаться. Контрастный душ после болезни пока прекратила,а вот в бассейн хожу регулярно. Заметила одну закономерность:в день,когда хожу в бас,перед сном опять дергалки,если нет нагрузки-их нет. До сих пор не понимаю в чем прикол)


----------



## Подмосковный (18 Мар 2019)

@Алена Axxer, а как сейчас у вас самочувствие?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (18 Мар 2019)

@Алена Axxer, ура) кстати, вы ванну с солью теплую принимаете? в санатории посещала ванны с бишофитом, думаю ,при отсутствии аллергии можно любые травки успокаивающие или соль, так вот - ооочень расслабляет, попробуйте принимать расслабляющие ванны в дни нагрузки физической, через некоторое время. Дергалки пропадают) Так же травяной чай успокоительный сбор)


----------



## Алена Axxer (10 Авг 2019)

Всем доброй ночи. Ну вот и прошло 2 года с начала моих дергалок) на сегодня: панатак нет(ттт)),таблетки не пью,занимаюсь на эллипсе,бассейн пока забросила. Дергалки в момент засыпания так и не прошли до конца,но то ли стали реже,то ли просто "забила")),не знаю. Но факт есть факт-как сказала Раневская:если после 40 ты проснулся и ничего не болит,значит ты умер,то хвост отваливается,то лапы ломит спасает только одно:загрузить голову мыслями,но только о насущном,не о болячках))а вот причина начала этих дергалок так и осталась неизвестной,но круг сузился:переизбыток кофеина,физнагрузки,к которым организм не привыкший или избыток гормональных препаратов,которые подавляют работу надпочечников со всеми вытекающими.и еще сдала на витамин д,при норме от 70 оказалось 13,сейчас 50 нагнали.не могу сказать,что помолодела,но есть изменения в лучшую сторону,хотя это мож быть и самовнушение,но помогает.и все равно после активных физических упражнений эти дергалки усиливаются,вот такой пердимонокль)))) как у вас дела?


----------



## пион (29 Дек 2019)

@Алена Axxer, как вы сейчас себя чувствуете?


----------

